# Bennacassim Bontera Park



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been seeing website info, suggesting the site is not geared up for vans over 7m. my Comanche is 8.7m long, and had hoped to trailer a car as well. When I ws there 5 yrs back, in Dec, there was loads of space for similar outfit.
Any up to date comments on this site please.
Would like to spend 30 days there in Dec/Jan.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Bonterra Park*

Hi
According to their site the largest pitch I can see is 80/90 square mtrs.


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi
Many of the pitches can fit vans longer than 7m ... ours is 7.5m plus a bike rack and always have a bit of space at the front and the back (a bit). My friend has a 8.5m Dethleffs with a Thule low level bike rack which is a neat 'fit'.

If all else fails the is nearly always space at the top of the park 'in the trees' where the occasional RV parks up.

Hope this helps.

Mal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Twice*

Hello,

Stayed twice with ours (over 9m with the bike rack on).

The Pitches are very tight and you have to watch out for the trees and or covers.

I have seen RV's with trailers. You just may not have a wide choice of pitches. If you have a Satellite, many pitches cannot see the sky.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
We're there at the moment and they are in the process of taking down the metal structures on each pitch. As someone moves off they move in and take down the top rails. They have just put a sign up to say that they are going to complete the rest on the 1st,2nd and 3rd Oct. Not sure if that means the posts as well. If the posts are coming down then you will have a little more room. 
However, I think you would only fit on some pitches (not on ours for instance) but I'm sure there will be room on the 'Green' pitches at the top of the site as said already.

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have stayed there a couple of times and found it a bit tight with a 7.25m motorhome. The overhead bars were never a problem it was the depth of the pitches and the available turning space that caused me problems. That said I have seen larger outfits parked up and as someone has already said anything larger and your pitch choice could be limited. If it was very busy it might be a real problem.
peedee


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Thanks*

Seems my fears may be unfounded, so will be there in Dec, hopefully, to continue my honeymoon !

OOOPPPS, that coud mean noisy nights from neighbours.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are also there/here, watched a large RV park up today, wouldn't be space where we are, but room at the back, we are on a pitch where the metal overhead structures have been removed. Doubt, du to concrete they re bedded in, that the upright posts will be removed.
Windy here tonight but still nice and warm.

Sue (and John)


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem at all for your van. We have been there many times. Our van is 7.3m. Have seen Burstner rallies and people with the Elegance 821 parked comfortably. There are some pitches that would be tight but the pitches up toward the back are fine. 
Enjoy. We won't be there again until March.

Sal

PS Glad to hear they are taking the metal work down. I hate it.


----------

